# What time of the day do you train??



## Jonna79 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Guys

I've always trained after work - 5-6pm - for years (I work 8-5 so thats what Ive had to do...)

For the past month Ive trained in the mornings before work at 6am

Had GREAT sessions!

Im fresh after a nights sleep and more focused on my training. However did legs today and now walking slowly round the office!

Anyone else train early in the morning??


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Jonna79 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've always trained after work - 5-6pm - for years (I work 8-5 so thats what Ive had to do...)
> 
> ...


Exactly the same as you, i work in an office 8-5 and used to train 5-6 but got fed up the gym being packed so changed to early mornings 7-8 and its much better.

The gym is virtually empty, i have more enrgy and feel better and more focused. Morning training is the way to go!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

i train at about 6pm and if i train on a saturday its usually around 10am. i always find my saturday sessions not as good as my evening ones. Think this is because i've only had one meal before i train on a saturday and usually had at least 4 when training at 6pm.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

I train in the mornings too, its good to have a whole evening to do whatever instead of getting back from the gym 7 or 8pm then dinner and bed pretty much.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Train at 7am and/or lunchtime. I work next door to my gym though.

Hate evening training now. Find I have less energy and the gym is full of idiots.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

anywhere between 6 and 9pm. am at the w.e


----------



## nomnom (Aug 4, 2011)

Half 6 in the morning for me, I like coming in from work and crashing. Its good going to the gym fresh too with nothing on your mind from having a crappy day at work.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

all sorts really..............between breakfast time and miller time lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I train nice and early around 7-10 pm, anywhere around that time when I have the most energy


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Uriel said:


> all sorts really..............between breakfast time and miller time lol


between 7am and 9am then


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

i train mid day, work late shift so have too, but at least the gyms not to busy and i can get around without waiting, think i would be tiered if i trained after work and not put the same effort in.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

6am tues to Friday ... Feel great all day... Leaves nights free for social stuff


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Always prefer to train in the evening after ive eaten all day, feel i have no energy otherwise. And this might be a placebo effect but I can always lift heavier if ive had a good 5 meals in me


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

It varies. Usually somewhere around 10-11am, but occasionally between 4-6pm if I have other stuff taking priority. Weekend training tends to be in the 10-11am range as my gym shuts earlier.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

For the people who said they train around 6am, what time do you get your 1st meal down you, I'm curious. Looking into going early myself


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

I work nights, so have to train in the morning. Usually between 10 and 11.

Would prefer not to work at all and train at night though.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lurgilurg said:


> For the people who said they train around 6am, what time do you get your 1st meal down you, I'm curious. Looking into going early myself


Train fasted, take some bcaa's with you, you will never look back!!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I normally train around dinner but if am dieting then I like to train in the morning.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Train fasted, take some bcaa's with you, you will never look back!!


A full weight session first thing on an empty stomach? sounds suicidal lol


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

2-3 here mate


----------



## Froggy Spawn (Aug 30, 2011)

I train 3-4 times a day, different muscle group each time.


----------



## Froggy Spawn (Aug 30, 2011)

Dananaman said:


> I work nights, so have to train in the morning. Usually between 10 and 11.
> 
> Would prefer not to work at all and train at night though.


I don't have job so train at different times throughout the day take weekends off


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

if im on nightshift i mix it up. like before shift and next time after shift all depends on how good a sleep i get


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I work nights so I train straight after work at 6:45am. Gym Is usually very quiet at that time. Although as it's summer holidays for college/uni, it is a bit busier.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Lurgilurg said:


> For the people who said they train around 6am, what time do you get your 1st meal down you, I'm curious. Looking into going early myself


i train 6.30. have a shake a 5.30 (protein, oats, nat peanut butter, banana, evoo and flaxseed). take some bcaa's with me. in fact, just finished it now. Burp!


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Lurgilurg said:


> A full weight session first thing on an empty stomach? sounds suicidal lol


You may be shocked at how much it is not an issue. The first workout or two you may feel like you run out of gas towards the end, but after that it is no worse than training with a meal in you.


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

around 10 -11


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Dinger said:


> if im on nightshift i mix it up. like before shift and next time after shift all depends on how good a sleep i get


Im like you m8 ive worked shifts for 15 years so my training times are all over the place, Ill train when im fed an rested and not before ive learned this the hard way.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

lolik said:


> around 10 -11


God dam your sig!!!! I actually thought there was a bastard fly on my screen playing hell ahaha


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Froggy Spawn said:


> I train 3-4 times a day, different muscle group each time.


:/ You ever heard the term overtraining?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lurgilurg said:


> A full weight session first thing on an empty stomach? sounds suicidal lol


LOL, quite the opposite actually! great way of burning calories too!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

8.32 - 9.35 pm.

I like to have had a few good meals in me before a workout.

I've tried training earlier and I don't seem to have the energy


----------



## Horsfall (Nov 7, 2010)

between 8pm and 9pm weekdays, and 9am-11am weekends


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

fatstuff said:


> Train fasted, take some bcaa's with you, you will never look back!!


Same for me. Its the way forward.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> 8.32 - 9.35 pm.


So if you get to the gym for 8:33 it must really knock you off your stride.


----------



## DeanoXman (Dec 4, 2009)

7am and do not need a 'full' meal inside me. Sometimes I have a small bowl of porridge and a banana at 6am with a coffee and then 3 scoops of Jack3d at 6.30am. I feel totally refreshed from a good nights sleep and mentally and physically roaring to go. I have done after work training workouts before and more often than not I experienced a half-hearted approach, probably due to a stressy day that no amount of day time food could prevent. Also, I eat until late, so I know I have energy reserves for the following day's early morning session anyway.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

7am. 2 apples 2multivits 2kre alkalyn 2 scoops pre workout 1 pre workout shake.

sets me up for the day, and still get to moan at the wife and kids at night.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

On my way now... Normally 6 but slept in...black coffee... Banana... Go >>>


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

usually early evening for me 7-8pm


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Usually around 7am but due to new job been training around 5pm. Not liking it. Find I have a half hearted approach as I'm pretty burnt out from work. Liked the 7am start. Up shake for brekkie around 6am and off to the gym. Need a new job lol!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.379996,-4.039765


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I train around 7pm, but I can't train in the morning because I just don't feel like it without a decent amount of food inside me

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Train early mornings as well, and love it. Always trained evenings first time around, partly as I was a lazy git and couldnt be bothered to get up, and partly as I worked in the gym in the evenings anyway.

However much prefer the mornings now. Just trained legs for the first time in 12 weeks due to various injuries.

Feels good..........

Cheers

Diggy

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

Usually early morning


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Driven [URL=Sports:2460669]Sports:2460669[/URL] said:


> So if you get to the gym for 8:33 it must really knock you off your stride.


That totally throws me off when that happens.

I walk out and come back at 8.37


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The "Training with 6 meals in me"... is TOTAL in the head........I used to believe it.

When you start dieting - you "Feel" weak but its rubbish, i soon get used to having less food and your strength comes back.

After a while of doing it - i feel no different or weaker training at 10 am or 18 00 and i regularkly do both


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

usually 5-6pm


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Post 3-5 o'clock if I'm working.

12-1 If I'm off.

For a while I got into a habbit of being up at 6 am, breakky and coffee in me by 7 and ready for the gym by 7.30am. I would seriously recommend it, a session before work does you the world of good!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Now ..... 6am.... Back session comming up  )))


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

Just started training at 5am and feel great. Gym to myself.

Its such a nice change to get home from work at 6.30pm and have my night free.

I try and sleep for 9-9:30pm so i get my 8hrs sleep.

And all the food you eat in the day can go straight to recovery and building muscles etc


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

7am just back from gym. Legs and shoulders.


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

5am?!?!?! I salute you sir!

---

I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.390707,-4.023925


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wannaberipped said:


> Just started training at 5am and feel great. Gym to myself.
> 
> Its such a nice change to get home from work at 6.30pm and have my night free.
> 
> ...


Yup free nights are the best part... Used to do nothing on weeknights cause of the gym


----------



## watson100 (Aug 13, 2011)

Normally inbetween 4 and 5pm much prefer training in the morning but can't be done anymore with work


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

6am for me i find it better not having to wait for db's or squat rack etc and i just get in and do what im there for, no standing around chatting to people. The last thing i want to do after a days work is go shift some iron! Trouble is im starting shift work from monday so it will be 12.30pm (before work) one week and 2pm(after work ) the next. Bad times


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah in the morning now makes evenings more relaxing, its all out put the way, and you can feed after you have trained for the day, which i find works better.


----------

